# The Incredible Hulk (2008) - Theatrical Review



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

http://img235.imageshack.us/img235/4704/01hulkposterqb2.jpg 

Let me start off by saying that I don't know that this movie really needed to be made. I guess if Marvel wasn't happy with the way the 2003 Ang Lee Hulk turned out, they're perfectly within their rights to redo it, but I really didn't mind the 2003 Hulk at all. I thought the Hulk looked good (if slightly cartoony in colour), and the actors were good, it was the story that was a little off. But that didn't make it a BAD movie, just not true to the original story, but what is these days? OK, I just remembered something about hybrid hulk-dogs and possibly some Absorbing Man-like mess, so I should really watch it again before I defend it.

Anyway, on to the 2008 Incredible Hulk. I'll keep away from the general plot review format here, and just go over what I liked and disliked, without giving much away if I can. Now, talknig actors again, Ed Norton is great in just about everything he's in, and he was a pretty good Banner, but something was a little off. I think he was a little TOO Ed Norton, and I just had trouble forgetting that it was him, and not the character. He may have been too big for this role. That aside, there were moments where I did think he was almost Bill Bixby-ish in his portrayal of Banner, and I just wish there were more of those.

Tim Roth was quite good as the protagonist, Blonsky, and I liked how they did his progression. He was a little too "in your face tough guy", but hey, that's how he was written here. As he got meaner and more juiced, he carried it pretty well, and was fun to watch. Liv Tyler was pretty standard in all aspects, not great, not bad, she just did her thing and didn't get in the way. I can't fault her for that. William Hurt as the general was also pretty much what was expected in that role, and while he wasn't a shining star, he did it well and didn't disappoint. 

The movie has quite a few references to the old comic and TV show, and I probably even missed a couple of them. You know Stan Lee makes an appearance, and there's also a restaurant called "Stanley's". I'll leave the others up to you.

The Hulk himself looked great. I think the toned down colour, and slightly different anatomy give him a good update. Actually, I think the '03 Hulk was bigger (a little chunkier maybe? more square?), and that's how I think the Hulk should look, but the new Hulk has a lot more detail and depth, including the muscle definition and veins that give him a little edge. I did a quick comparison of Hulks from hastily assembled images (attached). And for the most part I was happy with his performance too. My favorite scene was when he got mad at the lightning, in true Hulk simple rage style. But they couldn't keep that consistent, and there were a few times I thought he was too smart, using objects, and speaking a bit too much maybe to match the old fashioned grunt 'n smash Hulk. He does do some great brawling at times though, when he and the Abomination are duking it out fist to fist. Now the Abomination was pretty cool, but even though he came about a little differently than the Hulk, I thought he was a little too talkative and intelligent. Then again, I don't really remember the original from the comics, so I'll let it slide.

Overall I liked the movie quite a bit, and would have to say it was better than the 03 version. It was constantly entertaining, and had some really cool scenes. I can't wait to get it on DVD to see how one of the weapons used against him sounds with a good sub.

The coolest thing I see happening with the new Marvel movies is that they've all been brought back under the same roof, and now we're likely to see them exist in the same movie world. These guys were meant to exist together, as they did in the comics, and we've just gotten a taste of the first crossover, and a hint of good things to come.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I liked the new Hulk movie, but then I liked the old one too. This new one takes place after the Ang Lee Hulk film which ended with Banner heading to Brazil.

I liked the new one for different reasons, it was more of a straight action film than the Ang Lee story which was a character study. I also appreciated the vehicle to various other Marvel super heroes. The Tim Roth character bears more than a few references to a new version of Captain America. So, the Super Soldier serum exists you know that a Cap movie can’t be far off. Between Hulk and Iron Man, it sure looks like they’re getting ready for an Avengers movie.


----------

